# Playboy Schrift auf dem Cover, wie?



## Scabo (24. März 2005)

Morgen,

 weiss zufällig jemand wie man die Playboy Schrift, wie auch in der Anlage zu sehen, hinbekommt. Sprich mit dem gleichen weißen Rand, den Schatten effekten innen und außen?

 Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen

 Danke


----------



## Boromir (24. März 2005)

Hallo Scabo,

Text schreiben, rechtsklick auf die Schriftebene--Ebene rastern.
Strg festhalten und linksklick auf die gerasterte Ebene--Bearbeiten--Kontur füllen ca 5 Px wählen ok.
Schlagschatten--130 grad--Distanz 5--Überfüllen 15--Größe 3.
Habe diese Enstellungen für eine Schriftgröße von 200 gewählt, wenn du deine Schrift kleiner oder größer machst musst du mit den Einstellungen variieren.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## kirchel (24. März 2005)

Die Ebene muss nicht gerastert werden und die Kontur kannst du auch über die Ebeneinstil ->>Kontur  erzeugen.


----------



## Scabo (24. März 2005)

Danke euch beiden hat alles wunderbar geklappt


----------

